# Matt and Annie (1-8) - by Charlotte M (~BBW/BHM, Feederism, Romance, ~MWG )



## Observer (Oct 3, 2008)

_~BBW/BHM, Feederism, Romance, ~MWG _- two people find love and fulfillment in a most unexpected manner

*Matt and Annie
by Charlotte M​*
*Chapter One  The First Year*

With a final gasp he finally let go. Matt sighed, sitting up in his bed. There was just no way that his jeans were going to button. 

He slowly got up and reached for the sweat pants he'd been wearing earlier. He wasn't keen about going on his latest date with Annie wearing sweatpants, but there wasn't time for anything else. 

_It just a movie though,_ he thought. _I can get away with wearing track pants there. _

Matt drove to pick Annie up. Luckily she was already waiting for him, so he didn't have to greet her at the door. He did run around to open the door for her, he was pretty sure she didn't see his pants though. He ran back around the car and got back into the driver's seat. He wiggled around a little bit. 

Lately the seat just didn't feel right. Even though inside his brain he knew it was because of the weight he'd gained in six months of dating Annie, he rationalized to himself that the seat was just getting worn out. 

Annie flashed him her big beautiful smile, and ran her hand up and down his leg. Matt tried to hide a wince; the jig was up. There was no way she could not notice the pants. She leaned over to kiss him on the cheek and said that he looked fantastic. Nevertheless Matt spent the whole drive hoping he hadn't blown it with her. 

They made their way into the movie theatre, and chose their seats. Matt used to love this theatre, but recently he found that the cupholders built into the arm rests dug into his thighs during the movie. Even sitting down in them was a slow process of squeezing in. 

Once he was settled Annie went back out to the snack bar. She always got so much food, he couldn't understand how she kept so slender. 

Sure enough, she came back with nachos, hot dogs and a jumbo bucket of popcorn for them to share. It was all gone by the end of the movie, Matt somehow believing, as he did on every date when she bought the food, that they'd shared it evenly. 

Two days later Matt was taking a quick look in the mirror. He didn't think the clothes looked all that tight. They were new, but he remebered that he'd bought them a little tight, Hed thought he was going to lose weight, and it would be a shame to buy new clothes that didn't fit for long. 

He adjusted his shirt a little bit when the phone rang. It was Annie! She was downstairs and wanted to come in. He buzzed the door open and scrambled to clean up his dinner dishes before she came up. The shirttails wiggled themselves out from his waistband, allowing his belly to spill over his belt.

"I know I'm early, but I wasn't sure if you'd had dinner, so I just got some McDonald's," Annie was in the door and already unpacking the fast food before Matt even said hi.

He went over to sit next to her. He was going to say that he'd already had dinner, but then he realized that she'd gone out of her way, and she didn't know. It was sweet of her, really. He laughed a little bit.

"What's the matter Matty?"

"Oh, just they always get the order wrong."

"Oh, I KNOW!" she smiled back at him as they each began devouring a Big Mac. "I mean, I only ordered two double big macs, and we got three. What was it last time? Extra fries?"

"Yeah, and a milkshake. I have no idea how they can stay in business at this rate."

"More for us," Annie smiled and patted Matt's stomach. He smiled back and reached for his second Big Mac. 

A week later Matt finished putting away the last of his groceries when the phone rang. He was a little ticked off with the little ringing devil. Going out, shopping, bringing everything up and putting it away was a lot of work. He just wanted to sit quietly and have a snack; he didn't really want to talk to anyone. 

After a few more rings he reluctantly put the chips and dip aside to answer.

It was Annie, her appointment had been cancelled, so she decided to pop over for a visit.

Matt panicked for a moment. He was wearing his sweats, he didn't want her to see him like this, but he didn't have time to find something else that sill fit and squeeze into it. So, he just grabbed to quick mouthfuls of chips and tidied up as best he could before she came up.

When he opened the door for her Annie's hands were full. In one hand she was balancing a box of Cinnabuns, and the other hand had several shopping bags. Matt quickly took the box of Cinnabuns from her as she came in and threw the bags on the coffee table. 

"Hope it's not a bad time," she looked around, noticing some dishes still out.

Matt felt self conscious about both his own state of dress, and the dishes that were still out. He'd had a big breakfast and lunch, and just tidied the dishes into a pile. His sweats were clean, he had a few pairs he wore now, when he was home alone, or just running errands they were totally comfy. His work clothes were just too tight to relax in these days, and his jeans he told himself had all shrunk in the wash. All of this of course was partial denial of how much he had truly expanderd.

"Oh no, I'm not hungry right now," Annie waved off the Cinnabun that Matt didn't even notice he'd put on a plate for her. He sat down with both in front of him. 

"I was out at the mall, I couldn't resist, they smell so good! I bought them and just thought you'd like them."

_That was an understatement_, Matt thought as he began eating the second one. Who didn't love these things? He wasn't sure why she'd brought him a box of twelve, but he was pretty sure he was going to eat them all. So much for getting the diet started this week. 

"What's in the bags?"

"Oh," she had been so focused on watching him enjoy the Cinnabuns that she'd lost track of what she'd come by. 

"I was out, at the mall, and, I know guys don't like it when their girlfriends dress them and all, but I saw some sales and decided to get you something to wear. I hope you like it." 

She saw that he was done his treats. "Can you try them on for me?"

He took the bags back to his bedroom and took out the first outfit. It did look good, not something he'd pick out, but something he could see himself wearing. He noticed the pants looked pretty big. He took a look at the size. His heart dropped. They were bigger than the clothes he wore. She'd noticed how fat he was getting. He sat on the bed, wondering what to do. 

"Are you ready yet?" he heard her call out sweetly.

Matt decided to put them on. He thought that when she saw how baggy they were, she'd probably take them back and get something that fit a little better. However, when he was dressed they didn't feel baggy. They did feel oddly loose, but it was a comfortable sort of loose. The belt hung around his waist without pinching in. The shirt draped across his stomach and the buttons weren't pulling tight at all. He looked quickly in the mirror. Even though these clothes were so big, he looked slimmer in them for some reason. He went out to model for Annie.

She applauded as he did his little catwalk presentation for all the clothes.

When he was finished he sat down beside her where two more Cinnabuns were waiting. By breakfast the net day they would be gone.

= = = = = = = = = = = = = 

It had been awhile since he and Annie had been going together and Matt knew he'd been putting a major need off for long enough. 

Matt exhaled very slowly. These were the largest pair of pants that Annie had bought him, and after three months they were snug. More to the point, they were the only pair of pants that still fit, and the last thing he wanted to do was blow a button with a big breath. 

He knew it was time to join the gym. 

He walked to the door, slowly. Not too much exertion, not too much strain on that one poor little button. He stepped out and the phone rang. 

_Saved by the bell,_ he grinned. He turned back, trying to get to it quickly, but without hurrying. 

It was Annie. He told her what he had been about to do,

"Going the gym?" she said after a moment, "better let me come with you." 

Matt winced. He just wasn't comfortable with that thought at all. He didn't really want her to see how tight his clothes were now, much less have her there if he had to weigh in at the gym. 

"No, really, you need me there," she answered his feeble protests. "People always sign up for the wrong thing at the gym. Having someone else there helps you get what you need, not what the gym wants to charge you for." 

Matt never could say no to her. She was so cute, and a guy like him was so lucky to have her. Besides, having someone else there probably would help him save a few dollars. 

He pulled up at her place, glad to find her already waiting at the curb. It had taken a few minutes to glide into the car without popping his buttons, he didn't really want to repeat the performance for her. 

"I'm STARVED," she promptly announced. "Let's eat first. Theres a diner right down the street from your place." 

Matt just couldnt say no to her. 

He tried to just order a salad, but Annie insisted he have something with carbs too. She pointed out he'd have to do a fitness test, and would need his energy. She ordered a big plate of food for herself, as always. Matt ate quickly, soon including half of Annie's sandwich and most of her fries. Annie ordered dessert, Matt declined, though ended up 'tasting' about half of hers anyway. 

He felt a tad ridiculous, as he was trying to get up slowly, but not so slowly that Annie would notice, but slow enough that his buttons would retain their miraculous hold. He noticed that his belt was joining in the fight, and he felt a little more secure, if somewhat pinched in the waist. 

They walked slowly out to the car, Annie exclaiming how she ate so much, and Matt sort of silently wishing he'd eaten more, even though he told himself that he never would with Annie there. 

Getting into the car he finally felt the button give way on his pants. He was thankful the belt would hold his pants more or less in place for the rest of the day, but he would have to buy some new pants to wear to work on Monday. 

On the way to the gym Annie gave an excited shout, "Look, they're having a sale! 

"I love their clothes, they look SO good on you. Go, go, I want to get you something nice." 

He knew he needed the clothes, and wasn't sure when he'd get the time to go. And he never could say no to Annie, so into the store they went. Hopefully she wouldn't see what size he was buying. 

In the store she pointed out several styles of pants and shirts she'd like him to try on. Luckily she kept her distance as he picked out the sizes. He thought about going up one size, but decided to try on a variety of sizes. He eventually settled on going up three sizes. The pants were loose, too loose, really, but if he gained another few pounds they'd suit him well, and when he lost weight, he still had plenty of smaller clothes to wear. 

Halfway through the parking lot she spotted another sale, this time at a women's clothing store. Without a word they headed for the other shop. He waited while she went through everything, trying endless dozens of clothes. 

Matt had always hated shopping with girlfriends, it was just interminable, and now he was just hoping no one would see that his pants weren't buttoned. 

Finally they were on their way. 

"Off to the gym," Matt offered with a false enthusiasm. 

"Oh, do you have gym clothes to wear? They'll make you do a fitness test." 

Matt shook his head no. "Okay, then let me just get something for you. Pull over here." 

A few minutes later Annie was back in the car with a bag containing grey sweatpants and a matching t-shirt. Matt hoped they'd fit okay. 

"Finally," Matt was finding it hard to fake the enthusiasm, "off to the gym!" 

"Oh, Matt, it's late, you won't be able to join now. Instead, let's go to your place. I can model my new clothes for you, and then we can get dressed up and go some place nice for dinner!" 

He couldn't really argue with that. After all, he couldnt say no to Annie.


----------



## Observer (Oct 3, 2008)

*Chapter Two - The Breakup *

Matt stood looking at himself in the mirror in profile. No matter how hard he tried, it was impossible to suck in his gut all the way. When he relaxed, his belly seemed to keep growing and growing until he felt like he was looking at a beach ball's reflection. Not only was it spilling out over his belt buckle in front, he was developing lovehandles on the sides. 

His cheeks were puffier, a double chin was impossible to ignore, and he was pretty sure he was forming man boobs too.

Despite his best intentions, his plans to join a gym hadn't really worked for him. He told himself that he was trying to watch what he was eating, but it didn't seem to have much of an effect.

He sighed, noticing his massive stomach rise and fall in the mirror. Annie was a great girl, but he just knew she just wasn't going to stand for him gaining weight much longer. She was so beautiful, so shapely, she just wouldn't want to be seen in public with a fatso. She was the best thing that ever happened to him, and he couldn't even lose a few pounds for her.

He wondered if he should just end it with her now, save her the trouble. At least people would understand, you're allowed to get fat after a breakup.

He smiled at that prospect as he savored the memory of the three egg onmlet and stack of hotcakes jhe'd had that morning at the diner.

He didn't mind being fat. There was part of him that really liked it. He'd always... well, he couldn't say he'd fought it. He never joined a gym, he wasn't a health nut in the grocery store, he'd always been 20 pounds overweight. But he'd always made sure things never before got out of hand like they had lately. 

Now that they had though, he wondered... _what if I gained more weight? What would it feel like? What would people think? How much could I gain? How fast? What would it be like to eat whatever I wanted_?

As he became larger and larger in his imagination, Matt's reverie was broken by the telephone ringing. Annie was coming over.

He became very nervous. He'd come to a decision, it was time to break up with her. He didn't know how to do it, or what to say. He wished he had more time. He didn't have to do it now, but felt it would be dishonest to string her along. He'd have to do it now.

Matt put on an old grubby t-shirt he had. Annie had certainly never seen it, it was stained, torn. He'd had it for years, and couldn't remember when he last put it on.

Or when it fit last. It was tight, his bare belly spilled out the bottom of it. He wondered for a minute if he should change it or not. He thought about how ridiculous he must look, decided to keep it on.

He tried to put on an old pair of jeans, but they didn't even get past his knees before he gave up on them. He did find an old pair of sweat pants that he managed to squeeze into. The waist band dug in, he could feel his belly hanging over it, and was pretty sure he could shame any plumber with the crack hanging out at the back. 

_Perfect_ he smiled.

Matt went into the washroom to check out his ensemble. He took a few minutes truly realizing how fat he'd become. The pants looked like they were painted on, the seams were pulling apart. His belly hung ponderously over the waistband. The t-shirt was downright embarrassing. His upper body resembled a sausage while half his gut swung free where the the shirt rode up.

He lost track of how long he was staring at himself when Annie buzzed to come up.

Matt panicked for a moment. What was she going to think of him? She was the best thing that had ever happened, was this right? But he settled down as he reached for the knob. They weren't right for each other. He was going to be free to gain weight, and she'd find someone better for her. Everyone would be happier.

He opened the door.
 
Annie's jaw dropped. The bags of food she was carrying falling a stunned moment later. She stammered, "Matt, I... wow... um... Matt..."

He directed her to the couch. He was acutely aware of her eyes taking in every detail of his appearance. He became very conscious of how much his belly was wiggling as he moved. He wanted to run and hide, wanted to apologize for letting her see what a mess he'd become. He resolved to get this over quickly.

"Annie, I'm sorry," he put his hand up as she tried to interrupt. "This isn't easy for me, I need to get it done now while I can." 

He drew in a big breath, feeling his stomach ballooning to unimaginable proportions, "Annie, we need to break up."

He saw her look from his belly to his face, and then down to her lap, "but why?" 

Tears were already starting to well up.

"I just..." he wanted to be honest, but he didn't want her to think he was nuts. He wished he'd planned this out rather than just staring at how fat he was in the mirror. 

"I don't feel that this relationship is bringing out the best in me... I need..."

"Is it your weight?" she blurted out.

"Yes," he sighed. "Yes, it's my weight."

"But Matt..."

He cut her off, he didn't want to hear that she didn't care. She might say it, but he knew, deep down, a girl like that wouldn't really not care. Some day she'd finally be tired of having a fat boyfriend. Better to get this out of the way now. "I know, but... you're so pretty, so thin, you really need someone who's in better shape, someone that you've got more in common with."

"So..." she was trying to compose herself, "I'm too thin for you?"

"Yes," Matt saw anger flash across her face. "I mean no, I mean... I just mean you deserve better than me."

"Isn't that for me to decide?"

"There's more to it." 

He took another deep breath as his belly impersonated the goodyear blimp. "I've always worked so hard to keep thin." 

He couldn't believe he was saying this, "and I'm going to stop. In fact... in fact I'm going to get fatter.

Her face lit up. Matt's heart sunk, completely misreading her reaction.. He was right. He could imagine that she was thankful for the bullet she'd dodged, being saddled with some fat nut job.

"So..." she couldn't help but repeat herself. "So, I'm too thin for you, and you're going to get fatter? Is that right?"

His mind desperately screamed no, but... this was the perfect moment to end it. "Yes."

"Well," she got up and went to the door, "that's that then." 

She picked up the food she'd dropped and handed it to him. "Think of it as a parting gift." 

She turned to gape at him one more time as the door closed behind her.

Matt let out a giant breath. He could feel his belly deflate back to 'normal' in his imagination. He looked at the food in his hands. He sat down and dug into it. If he was going to really gain weight, this was the perfect time to start 

(continued in post 6 of this thread)


----------



## Lardibutts (Oct 3, 2008)

Mm, I enjoyed that; and with an unexpected plot twist at the end as a bonus. As a reader I wanted to intervene to say "no no Annie you've got it wrong!"
It works really well as a poignent stand alone story - its just how I grew paunchy at the hand of earnest well meaning feeders.

But I'd like the saga to continue where Annie gets to return as a BBW and finds an enormous BHM.



> he had truly *expanderd*


 to expander (verb) = the act of being expanded by a devious expander. _alt _(noun) a fat nerd


----------



## Observer (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks for the input LB - and don't fear about the additional. there are six additional chapters already in reserve with more anticipated.


----------



## Ichida (Oct 4, 2008)

**waits patiently for the next chapter** I love it!! I want to steal him!


----------



## Observer (Oct 5, 2008)

*Chapter Three: Annie and Shawn *

Returning to work the next day Annie began to develop a plan &#8211; and thought she night know how to execute it. But it would require her to be a bit devious. The details were a bit hazy, but she’d decided to test the waters 

Annie hated Shawn from the minute they met. Well, maybe hate was too strong. Disliked his interest in her would be more accurate. 

Shawn was tall, good looking, charming and fit. He exercised regularly, and watched what he ate. Annie had dated men just like him for years, which made it easy to develop a bias towards him as soon as they met.

Annie herself was a tall woman, good looking, charming and fit. It was only natural for her to date men like her: it's what everyone expected. She was only approached by men like that, and all her friends said she should go out with men like that. For years she endured tedious dates and excruciating relationships because she didn't WANT a tall, good looking, charming, fit guy. She had nothing against tall, charming and good looking. It was the fit she had a problem with. 

She couldn't really understand why she didn't like buff men. She certainly never talked about it with anyone. She could just imagine how mortified her friends would be to find out that a woman as 'perfect' as her might find something less common as her perfect match. She'd secretly watch fat men as they went by on the street. She'd peer at the tabloids as pictures of such and such actor gaining 20 or 30 pounds were published and sigh that she had no one to share this with, much less her own boyfriend who fit this ideal. 

Secretly she’d even fantasized about being super-fat herself, but she knew her peers wouldn’t approve. That desire and Matt’s rejection were at the core of what she was attempting. 

Shawn certainly didn't stray far from Annie's expectations over the time they got to know each other. They worked in different departments, but Shawn's breaks always coincided with hers. He found plenty of reasons to be wandering by her desk and finding a moment to chat. Annie knew she was the subject of jealousy among the women she worked with. She also knew that Shawn wasn't doing anything wrong per se. He just wanted a relationship but didn’t take the hint that he wasn’t her type. 

He would talk about the round of golf he had on the weekend, or how many reps he was curling, or who he beat on the squash court. He even told her about dates that he went on, always implying that the women never measured up to Annie. He never asked her out directly, but she felt like she was always saying 'no' to him anyway.

Annie's personal life had dried up a little bit long before Matt. She was tired of dating men like Shawn, but she was having trouble meeting anyone else to date. Whenever she went out, she was approached by the sort of guys she didn't like. 

On the rare occasions she approached more ideal men, they seemed so awkward, almost like she was putting them on. It was hard to have fun, and she was tired of dates without fun. Shawn always asked about her dates, and she always lied about how great they were, and that she was just having fun, not looking for anything serious.

When Annie finally met Matt at a party, they'd hit it off so well. He was tall, charming and good looking. He was not fit, not by a long shot. Some people might've called him fat, but to Annie, he was just a little chubby. Annie had taken things slowly with Matt, just being friends for a while. Going out to movies together, going out for dinner with friends. With him it was enjoyable.

With the fun back in her life, Annie started dating the charming pretty boys again. She didn't have a lot of fun with them, but it allowed her to keep up appearances, and by actually running into Shawn a few times on his own dates, she hoped that might throw him off.

Annie's plan backfired though. When Shawn saw the men that Annie was 'dating', he just tried harder to win her over. She could see that he felt they were perfect together, and nothing was going to dissuade him.

Eventually Annie decided it was time to date Matt for real. She was worried he'd get all weird for going out with a 'beautiful girl', and he did. Alone they were great, she had a lot of fun, but whenever they went out, he was a nervous wreck, as though someone was going to come along and take her away. What Annie liked best about dating Matt though was that he was so smitten with her, it was easy to get him to eat more. After dating for a few months he really was going from chubby to fat.

Shawn and Annie's co-workers eventually caught on that Annie was dating someone, and they all wanted to meet him. Annie was shy about revealing her secret. For so long she had hidden her desire to date a fat guy, it was just something she didn't discuss. She also knew that if Matt were to meet any of her co-workers, he would probably be scorned right away, which would probably drive him away from her. Matt would remain a mystery man to Shawn.

Over time Matt's self doubts about being too fat for Annie conflicted with Annie's secret desires for him to be fatter, and their relationship, as we have seen, came to a crash. 

Annie was devastated. She knew that she'd blown it with him, and just wished things had gone differently, but even now it was hard for her to freely admit to anyone what she really wanted out of life.

News of Annie's break-up and subsequent despondency moved quickly through the office. Annie was dreading Shawn's reaction more than most. Again, he was as predicable as clockwork. He was Annie's shoulder to cry on. He was there to tell her how special she was, and how Matt didn't deserve her. He was there to let Annie know it was time to move on to the best: Shawn.

What did surprise Annie was that she said yes to Shawn, but it was with a hope in the back of her mind. She could become good enough for Matt while ridding herself forever of the unwelcome Shawn at the same time - and without him being the wqiser. Anyone who had seen them interacting was surprised. Even Shawn had grown to accept their relationship as something that would never happen. 

Annie wasn't sure why she settled on this intrigue with Shawn. It was probably a combination of old habits, and simply no energy to ward him off any more. Things just hadn't worked with her dream man, maybe things would work better with the man she was supposed to end up with.

It took only one date with Shawn for Annie to come to her senses and realize that he wasn't going to be the path to happiness. One thing that surprised Annie about the date was how full she was. She'd gotten into the habit of ordering a lot to eat in order to surreptitiously getting Matt to eat it, but was not used to personally consuming what sahe ordered. 

Since she wasn't slipping food to Shawn, this time she'd eaten the whole meal she'd ordered herself, including dessert. Leaving the restaurant she was uncomfortably full, and parted with Shawn, just saying that she didn't want to take things too fast.

The next day Annie was feeling much better about herself. Everyone assumed that dating Shawn had done wonders for her. While it was true that her date had opened Annie's eyes, it had nothing to do with Shawn, but rather the sensation of a full stomach after a meal. She'd always been fit, slim, and athletic. She'd always watched what she ate, and ensured that her exercise would offset any treats she had. As much as she'd been getting Matt to eat, she hadn't realised how good it felt to really eat!

That is when details of the plan formally coalesced in her mind. 

Annie immediately had a lunch date with Shawn. Again she ordered a full meal that left her stuffed and satisfied for the whole afternoon. She went on another date with Shawn and had an eye towards getting the biggest dinner she could. In fact, Annie began dating Shawn often, always ordering a big meal, and always heading home alone, stuffed and satisfied.

Annie enjoyed the feeling of being full so much that she was having bigger breakfasts, picking up snack food to eat in the evening after her dates with Shawn.

It didn't take long for Shawn and Annie's image conscious co-workers to notice that her clothes were getting a little tight. They didn't say anything to Annie right away; she was coming off a big break-up. Shawn didn't want to upset her, and her friends were worried how she might express herself if they took her to task for gaining a few pounds.

Before long Annie's gains were impossible to ignore. Her clothes were straining at the buttons and seams to contain her. Shawn had realised how much she was eating together and wondered if she was eating more when she was alone. He invited her to his place and intentionally made a large dinner. He knew there was enough food to feed four people, but Annie managed to eat for three before they were done.

Shawn finally brought it up, wondering if maybe there was something she was trying to work through. He offered her his support. He offered to help her setup a diet and an exercise plan. He was going to be there for her, and help her work through it.

Knowing that Shawn had noticed her weight gain, and disapproved of it, made it much more fun for Annie. Her appetite increased as a result. She had midnight snacks, she woke up earlier and earlier, hungrier and hungrier. At work she had a stash of snacks in her drawer. She even finally bought a bigger size of clothes because her old ones were just too tight to be comfortable.

Her co-workers couldn't help but notice her flowing clothes. They were concerned that the new clothes were an acceptance by Annie of gaining weight and not losing it. They tried to stop her from snacking at work. Having to sneak her snacks at work made them more delicious to Annie. Even though it was a lot of work to get in her private snacks without anyone finding out, Annie made the time for it, and was soon eating more than she was working.

On their dates Shawn began ordering for Annie, ensuring she was 'eating right'. She still managed to go through basket after basket of bread, sneak food from his plate and generally eat far more than Shawn could notice. She would stop for fast food on her way home, or order ahead to have a pizza waiting when she got home.

Eventually Annie's appetite became un-containable. She would constantly snack at work, ignoring her co-workers protests about what she was doing to herself. With Shawn she'd order for herself, and often insist on visiting buffets. Sometimes they'd even stay in and she'd order a few pizzas. Her weight skyrocketed and she continued to buy larger and larger clothes.

Finally, after three months, Shawn had had enough. Annie had simply gotten too fat that she didn't deserve to date a guy like him. Annie smiled as she finished off her third pizza. That's all she'd wanted to hear. The first objective was achieved - he was out of her life. 

Now she’d see what Matt thought. 

(continued in post 9 of this thread)


----------



## Craiger16 (Oct 6, 2008)

awsome! can't wait for more.


----------



## Ichida (Oct 6, 2008)

There should be five additional chapters in resevr still, right? Can we narrow that down to four? or none?

^^


----------



## Observer (Oct 10, 2008)

*Chapter Four - Reacquainted *

When Matt decided to accept his appetite, and stop letting his weight be a concern, the changes were immediate. Right away he was much happier about life, always able to find the up side to anything. He was much more productive at work, and much more fun for his friends and co-workers to be around. He even carried himself with a little more pride. 

The changes to his body were swift too. His weight jumped up as his body stored away the new stream of calories he was enjoying. Matt always made a point of having his favorite foods, rather than what he 'should' eat. 

He was surprised to learn that he had a lot of favorites. He was also surprised to learn that not all his favorites were junk. He was eating a lot of junk, but he felt that he was getting in all his essential vitamins and nutrients too. His body was becoming softer and rounder. He was more relaxed about it. He rarely sucked in his belly, which made it seem that much more pronounced, in addition to the rapid growth it had experienced. 

He happily went out to buy new clothes as his older clothes became too small. There was a momentary pang when he realized he had outgrown the last of the clothes that Annie had bought him. It was a t-shirt and sweatpants she'd bought him. They had been so big at the time, and they were so comfortable, they were his eating uniform. When she'd given them to him, he'd been embarrassed that she saw him as being so fat. Now he was happy to be fatter than she'd even imagined. 

He kept thinking about Annie though. She was a lot of fun, she was bright, funny, and so beautiful. He felt totally out classed by her, and while he missed her, he knew that things would have gone sour anyway. He was glad that he didn't have to worry about keeping her happy, about keeping his weight down. 

He threw the pants away, closing that chapter of his life. 

Over time he wondered if his love of food and fat would change, if it was a phase he'd get through, or if it would be his life from now on. Days turned to weeks, weeks turned to months and if anything, his appetite grew stronger. Eating to his heart's content was no longer new, but a part of his routine. He knew what he wanted, and he knew when he wanted it. He was still eating a vast variety of foods, so even though things were well planned out, things were always fresh and exciting for him. 

Matt always took time to see how he had been changing. It was impossible to even pretend he was thin now. His belly hung over his belt. His double chin was as prominent as the first. His cheeks were round. His arms were soft. His legs wiggled and jiggled when he walked. His chest was broad and flabby. Even his back had rolls forming on it. From head to toe, he was undeniably fat. 

One evening as he was eating pizzas and watching some action movies at home his phone rang. He answered it and there was a pause. 

"Hello?" he asked again. 

"It's...me," the voice whispered. 

"Annie?" Matt never expected to hear from her again. 

"Can I...come over?" She sounded incredibly nervous. 

Matt thought. Why did she want to come over? Why was she so nervous? Did he want her to come over? He had gained so much weight since she'd seen him last, she'd be repulsed. 

"Matt? Matt? Are you there?" 

He realized he hadn't answered. Well, if she really wanted to see him, she'd see just how fat he was and that was that. 

"Of course you can come over," he whispered as he hung up. 

20 minutes later she was buzzing to come up to his apartment. He was standing the door way, defiantly waiting for her. He wished he'd kept something she gave him, just to show how impossibly tight it had become. She was going to get the shock of her life when she saw just how fat her ex-boyfriend was. 

The door swung open; Matt froze in surprise. 

"So, Matt," Annie smiled from the door way "are you still too fat for me?" 

Matt's mind boggled at what he was seeing. Here was the love of his life, a spectacular, bright, beautiful woman; a woman he had no business being involved with; at his door. He had broken up with her three months ago because he knew that she deserved better than a fat slob like him, and he knew that it was only a matter of time before trading him in for a sleeker model. 

She came back to him though. She came back, and now she was fat too. 

Matt couldn't believe his eyes. The delicately slender Annie had been replaced by a woman who was bulging at the seams. Her face was softer, her cheeks and the hint of a double chin framing her beautiful face. Her ample breasts were pushing at the confines of her shirt which was riding up, exposing an inch of the soft expanse of her belly. Her hips were round, her thighs thunderous. She looked as though she’d gained thirty pounds. 

"Can I come in?", she interrupted his staring. 

"I'm really hungry," she added, holding up a couple of large fast food bags. 

Matt looked from her cherubic smile to the bags of food. His stomach growled loudly. "Of course." 

She walked over to the couch. Matt noticed the extra weight made her seem a little awkward. He wondered how awkward his own extra weight seemed. He followed, suddenly very conscious of the fact he was waddling. 

They both dropped heavily onto the couch and dug into the bags of burgers, fries and chicken that Annie had brought over. After a few minutes Matt realised that their hips were touching. Her soft warm body against his felt a little odd, and he became self conscious, moving away from her slightly. 

They continued to eat in silence until Matt realized he was more focused on the food than he was on Annie. He looked over at her and realized she focused on him intently. She'd been watching him eat this whole time, and she hadn't said anything. She smiled, realizing she finally had his attention. He looked from her eyes to her food, expecting to see it all sitting there. It wasn't, her wrappers were as empty, and as plentiful, as his. 

"So Matt," she began again, "are you still too fat for me?" 

Matt wasn't sure what to say. He chewed on his fries for far longer than he would, especially as of late. "I didn't ask you to get fat, you know." 

"No, Matt, you did. You said that I was too skinny to date someone fat like you." 

"But that's not what I meant, Annie, I mean..." he fell silent, and lamely reached for more fries. 

"And if you really thought you were too fat for me, then how come you've..." she gesticulated widely to indicate his increased girth. "I'd have thought I was worth fighting for." 

"I didn't want you to hurt me. When a girl like you dates a guy like me... I just know she'll eventually go for something better. I saved myself that, I saved your that, having to choose." 

"Where do you get off choosing who I date? And what do you mean a girl like me!?" 

"Oh, I just meant, you were so pretty. You were, you know. Very beautiful." 

"I was? And what am I now?" she stood up, enraged with Matt. 

"Well, now you're..." he pointed at her expanded frame and shrugged. 

"So, you wouldn't date me because I was too thin, and now you won't date me because I'm too fat?" 

Matt shrugged again, desperately wishing there was another burger he could eat to avoid the conversation. 

And then she left. 

----------------- 

Matt was sitting on the couch, working his way through a bucket of fried chicken and a box of fries and gravy. It had been a few days since Annie had stormed out of his apartment, and he still wasn't sure what happened exactly. 

He still loved her, he knew that's what formed the ache deep down inside him. He wasn't very nice to her, and he wasn't sure why. He was just so used to having time to himself. He was so ashamed to let her see how fat he was now. And he was shocked to see that she'd gained so much weight herself. 

He really wasn't prepared to see her fat. But he was still attracted to her. 

With a few days of eating through the problem, Matt was getting up the courage to call her back and apologize and figure out if he'd blown it for good or not. 

Having decided he needed to call her, he began trying to decide what to say. Did he want more time? Was he okay with her weight? Would he lose weight? What did she want from him? What did he want from her? Where did all the chicken go? And where had this package of brownies come from? 

Matt laughed, he supposed that whatever family this meal was for didn't have someone like him in it. He tore into the pack of brownies and tried to get his thoughts back on track. 

The phone rang. 

Matt's mouth was stuffed with brownies, he was desperately trying to chew as he reached for the phone, which rang again and again. He finally answered 

'Hewwo?', the sweet chocolate treat still coated his mouth and he reached for his drink. 

'Matt? Oh, are you eating? Is it a bad time, I can call back?' it was Annie, Matt's heart was racing. 

'Oh, um, no,' he'd finally cleared his mouth out to talk. 'No, not eating, just, uh a snack. I'm done.' 

'No, I'll call back, you keep eating.' 

'No, no, now's good, I can talk,' he wanted nothing more than another family meal, but he just couldn't let Annie know that. 

'I just wanted to apologize. I shouldn't have surprised you like that.' 

'Look, you don't need to apologize, I was rude to you, I was awful. I didn't mean it, I just, I didn't know what I meant. I was happy to see you. I missed you, a lot.' 

'Okay, look, we'll just talk, okay? I think there are some things we need to tell each other. I'll stay here, you stay there, and we'll do this over the phone, okay?' 

Even though it's exactly what Matt wanted, he wasn't okay with it. He wanted to avoid this, he just wanted to eat. Why was life so complicated? What did she want? How long would this take? 'Okay'. 

'Me first,' Annie injected into the silence. 'First of all, I should tell you, I've gained some weight.' 

Matt chuckled, 'Yeah, I may have noticed.' 

'Yes,' Annie's tone darkened for a moment, 'Three months ago, when you said I was too thin to date you, it really hurt, it really struck home. Part of me figured that if you were fat, I needed to be fat. It was so easy to just lose myself in my food, I was eating more and more. It felt so good to just let go, to enjoy it.' 

'Look, Annie, I don't have to be fat. I mean, you don't have to be fat. I can lose weight for you. I really can. I mean I know I've gained a lot of weight, but if I need to lose it to keep you,' 

The words were pouring out, Matt knew he meant them, but at the same time, wasn't sure he really could. He LIKED being fat, and wasn't sure he could lose weight for Annie, no matter how much she loved him. 

'Matt!' she interrupted, 'Matt, Matt, Matt! I should have told you. I should have been honest with you. Matt... ' she paused, the words just not coming. 'Matt, I like your fat. I really like your fat. Matt, I made you fat!' 

'What do you mean you 'made me fat'?' 

'Well,' she paused again, 'you weren't exactly skinny when we met. But I saw something in you. You were cute, and I knew you'd gain weight with just a nudge.' 

'No, you didn't make me fat, I made me fat. I ate like a pig, I never joined the gym, I...' 

Annie interrupted again, 'You ever notice I always brought too much food? I always ordered too much when we went out? You always had an extra dessert, never quite seemed to get to the gym if you told me you were, and I even made sure you had clothes that were big enough! I was so scared you'd find out I was fattening you up. I wanted you to know, but I knew you wouldn't like it. I mean who wants their girlfriend to fatten them up!?' 

A long pause. 

'Wow,' Matt said, barely a whisper, 'you did make me fat. Why?' 

Another pause. 

'You didn't want to be fat, I think you look good fat, I wanted you, and I wanted you fat. It was the only way I could do it.' 

'Well, now I'm fat, are you happy?' Anger was creeping back into Matt's voice. 

'No, I'm not happy. I want you to be my fat BOYFRIEND, not some fat guy on the other end of the phone.' 

'So... you still want to see me?' 

'YES!' she shouted into the phone. 'Yes! You silly boy, yes, yes yes! I want to see more of you! I want to see you all the time, I want to see you getting fatter and fatter!' 

'So I didn't blow it?' relief flooded over Matt's anger. 

'No!' 

'And... you're okay with me being fat?' 

'Okay?!' she enthused, 'I wouldn't have it any other way.' 

'I was so worried that I was getting fat and that you'd hate my and... you really want me fat?' 

'Yes! Fat! F-A-T! Fat Matt!' 

'Okay, then Annie, can I ask you something?' 

'Anything, anything.' 

'I'm STARVING, can we wrap this up so I can have some ice cream?' 

(continued in post 12 of this thread)


----------



## GordoNegro (Oct 28, 2008)

Looking forward to the next installment.


----------



## Observer (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## Observer (Oct 28, 2008)

*Chapter 5 - Reconciliation*

The day after Matt finally learned that Annie not only liked his extra weight, but had been trying to get him to gain weight was one of the best days of his life. He'd loved Annie so thoroughly, and was so sure that he'd ruined things with her that he might never find happiness again. He'd also come to believe that eating, gaining weight and being fat might be a path to happiness. He'd never dreamed he could have Annie AND be fat. He got to have his cake and eat it too!

After work, Matt was settling into his couch with some McDonald's while trying to decide what he'd have for dinner when the phone rang. Even before answering reaching for the phone he knew it would be Annie. Sure enough, she promised to be along shortly with a surprise dinner.

Now that Matt knew Annie would be bringing extra food for him, he wondered how much food it would be. He quickly finished off his snack, a mere double Big Mac combo, supersized, as he waited impatiently for his dinner to arrive.

Finally Annie buzzed to come up, and Matt was standing by the door, waiting for her. When there was a knock at the door, he opened it and was greeted by a stack of pizza boxes, topped with two cheesecake boxes. 

"A little help here," he heard her ask from behind all the food.

Matt took the food from her and stepped aside to let her in. 

"You know," he said, "I don't want to disappoint you, but I don't think I can eat this much."

She took the cheesecakes into the kitchen and gathered plates and drinks for their pile of dinner. 

"I know you can't eat that much, but it's for both of us!" she called back to him.

"Yeah, but you're good for what, a few slices at most?" he said.

"How soon he forgets," she said in a playful voice as she came out of the kitchen.

He had forgotten too. The Annie he'd known, the Annie he fell in love with, was a tiny girl. She always gave him the extra food off her plate. The woman crossing the room to so sit to him was a far cry from that. Annie had gained a lot of weight, as was clearly shown by clothes that seemed to be bursting at the seams. As much as Matt had embraced gaining weight in their three months apart, she seemed to have gained more.

"Even still," he said, "I don't think we can eat this much together."

"I think you're going to be surprised, fat-boy!" Annie began serving the two of them.

As the evening wore on, Matt had to admit he was impressed. Annie went bite for bite with him, and didn't appear to be slowing up. There was still an entire pizza left, and Matt wasn't sure if he'd be up to finishing his half. Annie just ploughed through it, and Matt did his best to keep up. 

Before he knew it, they were sitting back on the couch, their stomachs full to almost bursting, and a pile of empty pizza boxes were on the table.

"See?" Annie prompted, "I knew we could do it. Do you want to get the cheesecake? I... can't seem to get up."

Matt laughed, "Get up? I can't even move! Annie, I've never eaten that much in my life. How can you even think of cheesecake now?"

"Really? I've got room. I thought you'd be able to eat more, what with being so fantastically fat. You're not going to let some little girl out eat you, are you?"

"If you see a little girl, you'll have to let me know," Matt grinned.

"Oh, are you calling me fat again?"

"And this time I mean it!"

"Big talk coming from a guy whose ass has it's own zip code. Are you getting my cake or what?"

Even though he fewlt that he was too full to move, Matt felt energized and somehow slowly managed to get to his feet. He really hadn't ever eaten so much; he was so ful, his body just wanted to sit and rest. He walked very slowly, trying not to disturb his stomach too much. He could feel his body swaying heavily with each step.

"You certainly know how to give a girl a show!"

Matt stopped and wiggled for her.

"Woooohoooo!" she called out. "Enough play, your fat honey is HUNGRY."

Matt still couldn't believe she really had room for cheesecake. He took his time in the kitchen, he found it very difficult to reach for the plates in the cupboard, so he took a few different tries before settling on some tupperware that was on the counter. He headed back to the living room.

"Just one? What are you going to eat?"

"Seriously!?" Matt didn't really want to turn around and head back to the kitchen.

"Okay, I'll share with you, but only because you're so skinny."

As Matt gingerly lowered himself back onto the couch and tried to arrange himself to get comfortable, Annie cut the cake up into 6 massive slices and handed one to Matt before digging into her own.

Matt slowly ate the cake. It was incredibly delicious, and when each bite hit his mouth, he managed to find the room to swallow it. It was a long process, but he didn't mind taking his time, savouring every bite. His stomach was so full that it hurt, but the cheesecake felt so good, he just willed himself to finish the slice.

Finally he finished his piece, looked over at Annie and smiled triumphantly. He saw that she'd already finished her piece. Then he looked over at the table and his eyes bulged: she'd finished 2 other pieces as well.

She was watching him, and seeing his eyes bulge, she pointed at the remaining slices and asked, "are you going to eat those?"

Matt just shook his head no. His body was so occupied with digesting all the food she'd brought over, and his mind was trying to fathom how Annie could possibly eat more. He just couldn't speak.

He watched as she finished one slice, and then another. Finally she said, "Well, I guess you were right. That other cake was too much."

They both sat on the couch, too full to move, too happy to speak. They just enjoyed the company of each other, and their full bellies

-------------

Matt was busy cleaning up his apartment. He hated cleaning, it gave him time to think; but since he hated cleaning it always gave him miserable thoughts. There was always so much to do. 

There was laundry to fold, he always tried to keep ahead of it, but just never really got day's laundry put away before it was time to wash again. He knew a lot of the clothes didn't fit any more, but he never took the time to sort them out, so his closet and drawers were always overflowing too.

There was cleaning to do, he couldn't conceive of someone who would enjoy vacuuming and dusting and mopping. The bigger he got the bigger a chore it seemed to be. He tried to do a quick job, but ended up spending more time at it because the quick job still looked pretty bad. He couldn't have Annie coming over if the place wasn't clean.

The worst was always the kitchen. Dishes everywhere, wrappers, boxes, empty cups overflowed the garbage and took up his counter. He tried to keep on top of that too, but taking the garbage all the way down the hall, past the elevator was just so far. There were always dirty dishes, and after eating he was too full to move, and if he was in the kitchen to get something to eat he didn't want to stop and clean, so they just piled up.

Annie was always bringing things to eat, she brought the wrappers and boxes and cups. She used half the dishes. Heck, she was always buying him new clothes, no wonder his laundry was overflowing. He was keeping the place clean for her. She really should be doing her share of the work, if he was going to make the place clean for her, it really should be her place!

The phone rang.

Matt put down the cookies he was eating on his cleaning break and answered. It was Annie. She was on her way over, she was getting pizza, garlic break and cinnamon sticks.

Matt wolfed down the cookies and began rushing around to make sure the kitchen was orderly and that there would be clean plates for dinner. Before he knew it the bag of cookies were gone, the buzzer was ringing and there was still a mess in the kitchen.

Matt hurried to let her in. He managed to get dishes ready, and cleared a place on the table to put all the food Annie had, but the kitchen really was still a disaster. 

When she came waddling in, he took the food from her and directed her towards the couch. It had been a month since they'd finally realised that they loved being together, eating together, being fat together, getting fatter together. In that month she had gained a lot more weight than he had, and it showed and she slowly approached the couch and awkwardly lowered herself onto it.

"You'll have to excuse the mess," Matt offered, slightly embarrassed. "I just haven't gotten around to getting it sorted out lately."

"Oh, Matt, this is nothing, my place is an absolute pig sty!"

"Really? It was very clean last time I was over there," Matt said as he began serving.

"Matt, when was the last time you were there?"

"It was..." he stopped to think about it. "Huh, I guess it's before we broke up. It can't be that bad, can it?"

"Matt, look around, this is all MY mess, isn't it? And you've been cleaning. I haven't touched anything in months!" She eagerly bit into the pizza he'd presented her.

When Matt had seen how big Annie was, he was surprised. When he'd seen how much she could eat, he was more surprised. After a month of united gluttony, her appetite seemed to be growing far faster than his own, which surprised Matt most of all.

"I don't know if I'm ever going to clean my place again," she said when her mouth was finally empty long enough to talk.

"So why don't you move in here? Surely the two of us can keep one place clean right?" Matt hadn't really meant to ask her to move in, it was only a month after they'd rekindled their relationship, and what they had was so different from before. Was he really ready for that?

"Oh, I don't even want to leave now! I'm not sure if I could." She rubbed her belly, and Matt could see the elastic waistband digging deep into her flesh.

"I'll pack up the leftovers if you want."

"Leftovers? You're not doing it already are you Matt?" She gave him a hangdog look.

"Well, if I want to clean up any more, I can't, but, you go ahead, I'll go clean up my kitchen."

"Our kitchen!" she tried to shout through her cinna-sticks.

(Continued in post 14 of this thread)


----------



## Coop (Nov 1, 2008)

Please continue this.


----------



## Observer (Nov 1, 2008)

*Chapter 6 The Next Morning Together*

Matt woke up, his stomach still full from the food he ate with Annie last night. He slowly rolled over in bed, careful not to disturb his stomach too much, and careful not to wake Annie. When he finally was around facing her, he realised she was awake and looking him in the eyes.

She smiled, and leaned in to kiss him. She stopped short, their bellies were firmly pressed together, but their lips remained a few inches short of locking together. 

As Annie shimmied her body around to get a better kissing position, Matt could feel her soft warm flesh pressing against his. He could feel the mattress shaking with each move she made, which in turn made his flesh jiggle with her movements. After a few moments of shimmying and shaking and jiggling, their bodies were aligned and they could finally kiss each other.

After the kiss, Annie smiled again. "So how about you get me breakfast in bed to celebrate my first day officially living here?"

"Um. You're not, technically, officially living here, yet," it had only been last night that he'd invited her to live with him, after all.

"Why not?"

"Well, first of all, none of your stuff is here," he grinned.

"What do you mean?"

"Your, um, stuff. The things in your apartment aren't here in my apartment," he wasn't so sure what she was getting at.

"Oh. That, yeah. It's all going to charity. There are people who will pack it all up, and give it to charity, no cost. I'll call them today."

"All your stuff?"

"Yeah. All my stuff." She grinned, looking Matt right in the eyes.

"But don't you want..." he started before Annie cut him off.

"My furniture? No. Yours is nicer. My TV? Why? You've already got one. They'll pack up my computer and photo albums for me. But that's all I really need from there."

"So what about your clothes? Aren't you going to need those?" He smiled back at her, proud of his point.

"None of the clothes at my apartment fit. Even the clothes I wore over here don't really fit. I'm going to have to buy some new ones."

"No clothes? But... what are you going to do?"

"That's why I've moved in here. I can't go anywhere now, can I?"

"What about work?"

"I'll call in sick."

"Forever?"

"No, I'm just going to order some new clothes to wear online. No big deal. I'll just have them sent here. That is... if I'm officially moved in."

Matt smiled. He wouldn't have dared to do that, but she was right, she was stuck here, might as well make it official.

She nudged his belly with her hand. "So what's a girl got to do to get some breakfast around here?! I'm STARVING, and obviously I'm not going anywhere to get anything."

Annie spent the next week staying in at his apartment... their apartment. She just wore a robe that she'd bought him a while ago. When she'd bought it, it seemed huge, but it was tight on him now, and he wasn't sure if she could tie it up or not. He certainly didn't mind seeing her sitting on the couch with her belly and breasts hanging out.

Even though Matt was learning how much Annie could eat, he was still surprised. 

They had breakfast together each morning, but she was still eating full steam when he left for work. She was always eating something when he got home too. Based on how quickly the fridge and pantry emptied, Matt could believe that Annie was eating the whole time he was gone. 

Despite a full day of eating, she was always hungry for dinner, often having a serving or two more than Matt, and usually finishing off anything he couldn't. During the course of the evening she would try to coax him into snacking more, but when he was full to capacity, she would finish off anything that was still lying around.

Every day when he got home, Annie seemed to be getting bigger too. Her belly protruded further, her breasts forcing the robe further open. It took her longer to struggle to her feet to greet him. She even took up more space in the bed at night.

At the end of the first week of living together, Matt was awoken by the mattress dropping as Annie got back into bed. "Is anything the matter?" he asked.

"No, I was just a little hungry," she mumbled, her mouth full of cookies.

Matt looked over at the clock. As he rolled, he realised he was still completely full. "We only went to bed 2 hours ago. I'm still stuffed after all that ice cream!"

Annie smiled, "you ate so much baby, I'm so proud of you."

"But you ate more."

"Are you sure?"

"Yes, I'm sure, you ate 20 minutes longer than I did."

Annie thought a moment, "I didn't realize that. I just finished up what I had. It wasn't that much really."

"Not that much?" Matt was stunned. Was she playing with him?

"No, I was still hungry, really. I'm hungry now, really. We're out of cookies," she sighed.

"There's a new pack in the pantry, on the middle shelf. I'll go get it." Matt slowly turned to sit up, trying not to disturb the contents of his stomach too much.

"No, that pack is empty, I just had the last one."

"The last one?" Matt turned to her, "is this how it's going to be then?"

"How is what going to be? Matt?" She could tell there was a twinge of anger, or perhaps frustration in Matt's voice.

"I mean, are you going to always eat this much? Is that how it's going to be?"

"It was just a few cookies Matt. You can buy more tomorrow."

"But Annie," Matt really wanted to get to sleep and let his stomach settle, but he needed to know. "all you do is eat. A whole pack of cookies after finishing a carton of ice cream?"

"I don't ALWAYS eat," she replied in a hurt tone. "I just eat when I'm hungry."

"Then Annie," Matt paused, "I think you're always hungry. You've been here a week, and all you do is watch TV and eat!"

Annie's voice dropped to a whisper, "what else can I do? I don't have anything to wear out, remember?"

"So you're just going to keep eating? Getting fatter?"

"Fatter? Look who's talking, you're taking up half the bed!"

"At least I can wait until morning to have something more to eat!"

"You want to know how it's going to be? I'll show you how it's going to be." Annie grabbed the phone beside the bed and ordered half a dozen pizzas. She turned to Matt, "That ought to last me until morning."

It took Matt a while to fall back asleep. He hadn't meant to fight with Annie, he's not sure what he'd meant. He wanted to go after her, but he was too full to follow her, and couldn't figure out what to say if he did. Even though his mind was racing, he fell asleep quickly so his body could process the food still filling his stomach.

The next morning Annie was asleep on the couch, his robe wide open, a half empty pizza box balanced on her stomach, and several empty pizza boxes strewn around, with 4 pizzas still untouched. She was breathing heavily, but otherwise barely moving. Matt wanted to apologize to her, but didn't know what to say. He decided it was best to just leave her be and he went off to work.

During the day Matt continued to think about Annie, hardly getting any work done really. He realized how tough it must be for her, adapting to a new place, and being essentially trapped there. Hopefully things would become more normal once she had her clothes and was back working. He picked up some flowers and also, on second thought, some chocolates. He was going to simply apologize for not appreciating the sacrifices she was making for him.

Once again Annie managed to shock Matt when he came home. She was on the couch, but she was asleep, rather than eating. Rather than wearing her robe she was wearing pants and a shirt that were obviously too tight. When he closed the door she woke up and looked at Matt. She smiled when she saw the flowers, but her whole face lit up when she saw the chocolates.

"Look, Annie, I'm sorry, I..."

She interrupted, "yeah yeah, just gimme the chocolate and all is forgiven."

After a few moments she remembered something, her mouth still full of chocolate, "Oh yeah, I uh... need to order bigger clothes. These aren't as big as I thought they'd be."


----------



## Observer (Nov 16, 2008)

*Chapter 7 - Back to Basics*

Matt woke up early. He looked over at the alarm clock,;he still had an hour to sleep. A moment after closing his eyes to go back to sleep he realised why he'd woken up: he could smell bacon! 

Without even looking Matt could tell Annie wasn't in the bed. The mattress just wasn't squished enough. She was making herself another big breakfast. 

Matt closed his eyes again, he wanted a little more sleep. It was only a moment before he realized that he wanted bacon too much to go back to sleep now. He slowly turned to get up. In the month since Annie had moved in he'd gained weight faster than ever, and was still getting used to getting his growing body out of bed each morning.

He smiled when he got to the kitchen. The table was overflowing with food. Annie was seated at the stove tending some bacon. She turned and smiled at him as she got to her feet. She was wearing a bedsheet as a sort of apron/toga. She'd been wearing it for a couple of weeks now, but Matt was still taken aback by how big she seemed to be in it.

"Looks like you're going to have a big breakfast," he said as he dropped into his chair.

"Correction my love," she slowly brought over the pan of bacon to add to the pile in front of him, "YOU'RE going to have a big breakfast this morning."

"You think I'm going to eat all this?" Matt surveyed the table, he'd never eaten so much in his life, though he'd gotten over the last few months.

As she loaded up his plate with bacon, eggs, ham and hash browns she reassured him, "Oh, yes, you're going to eat it all."

Matt laughed a little, "I don't even think you can eat this much!"

Annie glared at him, "This isn't about me, my little man, it's about you. For too long I've sat back and just wished you'd gain some weight. I've finally decided to do something about it."

Matt wanted to argue, but he couldn't resist the bacon any more. He ate the first plate of food quickly, wanting to make room for the pancakes he'd spotted. As Annie drenched the flapjacks in maple syrup he spoke up again, "Gain weight? I've gained plenty of weight. Sure it might not be as much as you've gained..."

Annie cut him off, "I already said, this isn't about me, it's about you. If you think I'm fat now, just wait to see how big you're going to get."

Again Matt was too preoccupied with cleaning his plate to say anything else. Annie added another heap of bacon, eggs and toast to his plate. "I'm never going to finish this before it's time to head to work."

"If that happens, you'll be late for work. But I have faith in you honey. I know you can do it."

More pancakes and Matt was already starting to feel full. He looked out at the table and realised that there wasn't really as much food as he'd thought. He still wasn't sure he'd finish it off, but maybe...

An hour later the dishes were empty and Matt was full. The alarm went off in their bedroom. Annie headed down the hall, "don't worry, I'll get it".

Matt laughed, "like there's any possible way for me to get it. I can't move!"

"Trust me," Annie called out, waddling back into the kitchen, "I know exactly how you feel." 

She started cooking up some more bacon and eggs.

"Oh Annie! I can't eat another bite, I really can't. I can't even believe I ate what I did."

"This time it really is about me, I'm making MY breakfast now."

Matt watched as the table refilled with just as much food as was there before, and then Annie sat down and managed to eat as much as he had in half the time. 

"Time to get ready to go," she announced, looking at the clock.

Matt struggled to his feet, still uncomfortably full. Annie seemed to spring to her feet and bound down the hall as she got ready for the day.

When Matt got home from work that evening, pizza boxes were stacked and waiting for him. 

"There's no way that's enough for both of us," he said, looking the stack up and down. 

Annie smiled patiently, "they're all for you lover boy. Eat up!"

Once again Matt managed to eat through more food than he thought possible.

Once again, Annie followed it up with her own tremendous meal.

In fact, this continued through the week. Though he didn't realise it, Matt was eating bigger and bigger meals each time he sat down to what Annie had prepared him. He was eating quicker, as his body became used to processing the vast amounts he was consuming, and he was eating longer, as Annie continued to increase his calorie counts.

When Matt finished breakfast on Saturday morning, Annie noticed he had a somewhat expectant look on his face, "what can I do for you baby?"

Matt was a little befuddled, "I, um, isn't there any more? I'm still hungry."

"Still hungry? Oh baby! I've been waiting for months to hear you say that!" She went right to work making up some more bacon and eggs for him. By lunch time he was hardly done breakfast. Dinner time followed closely after lunch and he was snacking right up until bed time.

At least, it would have been bed time if he could have moved, but he was fast asleep on the couch

Matt had thought he was fat when he was first dating Annie. Then he gained weight after breaking up and learned what it was like to really be fat.

Matt thought he was fat when Annie had moved into his apartment, but now that she'd been feeding him for six months, he knew what it was like to be really fat.

When Annie had first moved in, she had gained a lot of weight, and was in fact bigger than Matt was for a time. Eventually she'd changed his eating habits though, and he had become far larger than Annie ever was.

He'd never wanted to be this large, but Annie put in so much work keeping him fed, he just loved the way she doted on him! The bigger he became, the more attention she paid to his body as well. She washed him in the shower every morning. She gave him massages with oils and lotions every night. She paid exacting attention to every square inch of his body, and he loved every second of it. The bigger he got, the more she loved it, the more she loved it, the more he loved it, and the bigger he wanted to get.

The hitch in their plan was now Annie's weight. Even though she wasn't gaining weight as fast as she once did, she was still a very large woman. While they had both come to appreciate and enjoy her weight, it was getting in the way. It was a tight squeeze for them in bed. It was a tight squeeze on the couch. It was a tight squeeze in the shower. If Matt was going to get any bigger, Annie would have to get smaller.

At first it was impossible. She spent so much time around Matt's food, she couldn't help but eat. Even a tiny portion of Matt's dinner was enough to make anyone fat, and Annie still had a huge appetite. She planned on finding a gym, but between cooking, shopping and paying attention to Matt, there wasn't time to find a gym, much less start going to one!

One morning as he was trying to find something that fit so he could go to work, Matt finally had the solution: they would have to work from home! Both of them had office jobs, they'd still need to get to work on occasion, but there was no reason they couldn't do 90% of their jobs from the apartment.

They spent the next few weeks convincing their bosses this was the way to go, and finally getting things set up. They would have to go to work once or twice a week, as long as their productivity remained strong.

Matt took to the new arrangement like a fish to water. Even though he never realised it, he was always hungry at work, and it really affected his concentration. Now that he could eat steadily all day long, he was getting much more work done.

Annie, on the other hand, found her productivity spiralling downwards. She was busy making sure that Matt was fed, and she also found herself constantly giving him back rubs or neck massages, to keep him relaxed. Worst of all, she hadn't found a gym yet, and she the constant stream of food had her gaining more weight.

One night the problem finally came to a head. With Matt's increased obesity taking up 3/4 of the bed, there just wasn't room for Annie. If she was facing him, her entire bum was off the bed. If she faced away, her entire belly hung down. If she was on her back, then half her body hung over the edge.

The solution presented itself quickly though. Matt was so much more effective at work that he received a bonus and a raise. He was making more money now than the two of them had together. Annie could quit her job! They used Matt's bonus to buy some exercise equipment so Annie wouldn't have to find a gym.

Before long Matt would rest up after a long day of working and snacking by sitting on the couch and eating. After a long (but never long enough) day of feeding and massaging Matt, Annie would exercise for an hour before making him dinner.

Things had finally settled into the new routine. Matt made occasional office visits, though he could do most of his work from home via telephone and computer. Annie had dedicated herself to Matt. She cooked for him, she did the shopping and most of the chores around the apartment. She even helped keep Matt relaxed with daily massages with oils and lotions.

When Matt was busy with work, and her other tasks taken care of, Annie was busy in the home gym they had set up. At first they had debated where to put it, but they finally decided to keep it in the same area Matt was working. At first he found it somewhat distracting, but he also found it quite enjoyable watching Annie's bulbous form wobbling as she exercised.

It took a while for Annie to get into her groove with the exercise. She still had a very aggressive appetite herself, and found it much simpler to sit and eat with Matt. The main problem was that their combined size was simply too much for the bed or shower they liked to share. Over time she got into the habit of regular exercise, and the results were beginning to show.

Annie was far from slender, but Matt could see that she'd lost a considerable amount of weight. Her older clothes fit now, there was room for them in the bed and shower, and she was getting her chores done much quicker.

For Matt's part, he was gaining as quickly as Annie was losing. He was now quite a bit larger than she was, bringing their size ratio closer to when they were first dating. Matt loved the daily attention that Annie brought upon him, and if he had to gain weight for it, then that was a tiny price to pay.

Matt's happy home life contributed to better performance at work. He was offered a promotion, but he declined, it would require full time office work. He did accept another raise though, and they began investing the money for the future.

He continued to gain weight, his life before meeting Annie almost forgotten. The very idea of making his own food was foreign. He could manage the walk to the elevator, but he couldn't possibly do stairs, up or down. Even long walks were something he simply didn't do. His life was in the apartment: work, food and Annie, not always in that order.

As Matt's size grew to meet Annie's imagined perfect version of him, Annie's form continued to shrink. Matt enjoyed her fat, but did still long for the trim girl he had first met. Annie wasn't sure how slim she could get, but as her size dipped under the plus sizes, she found she really did enjoy losing weight as much as gaining it. If nothing else, she had plenty more energy to take care of Matt, and the room to do it.

Through some shrewd financial work, their savings started growing as quickly as Matt did. He went from being a full time employee to being a contractor. Because they now had a home based business, with Annie as an employee, they were making more money, with less work for Matt.

"Who knew that getting so fat would make me so rich?" Matt asked as he lay on a table while Annie gave him a professional grade massage.

Annie purred a little as she rolled the familiar soft folds of his back in her hands, "I knew that once you finally gained weight, life would be perfect. But I never saw the road we'd have to travel!"

"I still can't believe that I'm basically being paid to stay home and get fat," Matt's voice was gentle as he was reaching total relaxation.

"I can't believe that I'm getting paid to massage your fat for two hours a day," Annie cooed back.

"That's a benefit, you're paid to clean," Matt replied dreamily.

"So I can stop whenever I want?"

"Mmmhmmm. But you don't want to stop, do you?"

"Not for a second baby," Annie grinned. She crawled right up on his back and put her arms around him.

"There was a time you could crush me by doing that," Matt said playfully.

"You callin' me fat, big boy?"

"Just saying that you were pretty jumbo."

"I was jumbo? So what does that make you?"

"Hmmmm," Matt thought a moment. "It makes me hungry."

"Hungry?" Annie sat up, her legs astride his broad back. "That doesn't make sense."

Matt tried to turn to look at her. She dug her heels into his generous love handles to get traction on his glistening flesh. His hands reached back and grapped her ankles. "Yeah, hungry. Are you going to feed me, or am I going to have to eat you?"

"You're not going to eat me!"

"I will if you're not going to feed me!"

"You only eat jumbo food! I'm not jumbo anymore, you said it yourself. Besides, once I'm gone, who's going to feed you?" Annie felt Matt's grip release. She slid down off his back, and hurried to grab a snack from the kitchen.

When she came back Matt was sitting up on the massage table. His chest was laying atop his belly. His belly was piled up across his lap. His legs were forced apart, with the belly hanging between, on top, and slightly over them. 

Annie handed him the bowl of chips and said, "I think you're going to need some more!"


----------



## Observer (Nov 24, 2008)

*Chapter 8 Tight Quarters*

Matt was having so much success as a contractor for his original company that he began to work on contracts for other companies. It made him busier, but each contract was richer than the last. He was getting each job done quickly, and for such great value that he was soon making obscene amounts of money for work that he was just a natural at.

Annie hired an accountant to handle their money, she was simply too busy keeping Matt fed and comfortable that she simply didn't have time to deal with their complicated portfolio.

Despite having their dream jobs, and more money than they knew what to do with, they did have one problem: Matt was getting too big.

"What do you mean too big?" Annie asked one morning as Matt sat down to eat a table full of breakfast she'd spent the last hour preparing.

"Well, for one thing, getting out the bathroom is a tight squeeze. I'm either going to get stuck inside the bathroom, or outside of it. I don't really know which would be worse."

Annie had noticed that after helping him shower that he was taking much longer to follow her out. It hadn't occurred to her that he was having problems with the doorway, "We can't really renovate the apartment though, can we?"

"I don't know, but that's not the only thing. I mean, we had to replace the couch last month, we're going to have to replace my work chair again, and I'm not sure there's really room for something bigger in the office."

It was true, the office had a desk, some cabinets and a massive chair on industrial casters that let him get around. Matt made the room look fairly tight as it was, "We'll have to get a chair custom designed this time, I think," Annie suggested.

"Most of all," Matt actually put down his fork, a rarity that emphasized how important it was, "I miss sleeping with you!"

"Matty, baby, I miss sleeping with you too!" Annie was apologetic. "But there's just no room in the bed for both you and me! There isn't room for a bigger bed in that room either. 

Matt sighed. He knew there wasn't much they could do, but he did find it frustrating. She would join him in bed, and they would have sex, but when he relaxed afterwards his belly took up so much of the bed that Annie couldn't really stay in the bed. There was enough room, but then neither of them could move, and despite his size, Matt still moved in his sleep, and although Annie wasnt tiny, he was genuinely worried he could hurt her. She slept in on the hide-a-bed in the living room.

As Matt continued to eat the vast meal in front of him, Annie was sorting through the mail. "You know, this accountant is really good. We're making more money from investments than we are from your work now. I could buy your weight in caviar." 

A gleam came to Annie's eye for a moment. "Hey baby, want to eat your weight in caviar?"

Matt chuckled a little bit as the stack of waffles in front of him vanished, then he put his fork down again. "Annie, do we have enough to buy a house?"

"Matt," she replied, "We own several houses already. Why do you want another one?"

"No," he said, "a house for us." 

"Matty, honey, a house means stairs, and yards, and driving and rooms. It's a lot of work."

"Sure, but it's so much bigger than this," he gestured to the apartment.

"I have my hands full as it is, I can't keep you fed and comfortable AND keep a house clean and maintained. And I know for a fact YOU'RE not going to do the dusting." Annie chuckled at the thought of Matt on his feet trying to accomplish anything.

"Surely we've got enough to hire a maid, maybe a chef?"

"I'm the maid and chef around here," Annie recoiled in mock horror. "You don't want to replace me do you? I can work harder! I can cook more! I can have sex with you harder! Anything! Anything, just don't fire me fat man!"

Matt picked up his fork again and began eating away at the home stretch of his breakfast. He spoke between bites, "I won't have the help talking like that to me. I might have to fire you, and then you'll have to spend all day with your husband while others wait on you and foot. Is that what you want, little girl?"

"Oh, yes sir! Please sir. But wait until I've moved into my new house sir!"

Annie began work on their new house. They had to find a place to build, an architect who would understand Matt's needs, and designers for custom fabrication of their furnishings.

--------------------------

Now that they had decided to build a house, Annie took charge of the project. she worked with lawyers and real estate agents to find the perfect place for the right price. She found architects and engineers to design the house for their current and future needs. She even contacted furniture designers to ensure the house would be furnished with things that would accommodate Matt safely and securely, as well as being comfortable for both Matt and Annie.

Matt was very excited about getting new home designed around him. The only problem was that Annie was spending so much time on this new project, she had very little time left for Matt!

He continued to go about his days, working as hard as ever. They had saved up a lot of money, but it was still going to cost a lot to get their dream house built. The biggest change to his routine was that he ate a lot of pre-packaged food, as Annie just didn't have the time to cook for him any more!

Matt didn't mind eating this food, but it just didn't capture his imagination like having one of Annie's massive meals spread out in front of him. Over time Matt could feel himself losing weight.

"You know the funny part about all this?" Annie asked one evening as she was massaging Matt, "You have been losing weight, but I've been gaining weight again. I haven't had the time to exercise, and I'm eating on the run a lot."

He smiled, "Yeah, I've noticed. There's not going to be room for both of us here for much longer!"

"I'm not getting that big," she slapped his belly and watched it ripple.

"Not yet," he replied, giving his whole body a massive wiggle that Annie loved to watch.

It was true: Annie was still more slender than when they first lived together, but he could see her clothes getting tighter every day he saw her.

With Annie being so busy, Matt found himself more focused on work than ever. He quickly realised that he was taking on more work than he could get done! It was time to hire some subcontractors to work with him.

Matt handled most of the hiring process himself. He did everything over the phone, or by email or online. His work was all done that way, so why not the interviews? Before long he had a team of three people he'd never met working from their homes (or wherever, he supposed). The business was taking on larger and larger contracts, and the money was coming in faster than Matt had ever imagined.

Annie capitalized on this success and made some upgrades to their plans, basically replacing all compromises with the original designs. It would take a little longer, but they were throwing around enough cash to get quick and generous service.

As the house neared completion Matt noticed that they were further away from needing it when they'd planned it in the first place. "Even though you've gotten fat, I think there's room for you in bed now," he sighed one evening as he stepped out of the bathroom without any trouble at all.

"I'm not that fat," Annie protested, swallowing the cookie in her mouth. 

"I'm just," she stopped speaking for a moment as she realised the bag of cookies was empty, "I'm just hungry."

"Well, whatever you are, the button on your pants has popped off." Matt laughed as he grabbed her a bag of cookies, as well as one for himself.

"At least I'm not wasting away like some people!"

"Someone has to make sure there's still enough room in this apartment for the two of us, and it sure ain't you." Matt said as he sat down heavily on the couch beside Annie, who despite her denials was getting noticeably and seriously bigger again and was now beyond stout.

Even as moving day drew nearer, Matt felt more and more like it would never come. He had spent forever cooped up in his tiny apartment, with its tiny office and tiny chair, tiny bedroom and tiny bed. The stress was killing his appetite, and he could feel the weight melting off.

Annie couldn't wait for the move either. The apartment wasn't so tiny for her, but she'd put in so much work getting the new house perfect, the apartment just seemed pathetic. Also, because Matt was eating less, she was eating more, and already she was stretching the seams of her largest clothes.

One breakfast she remarked, "I can't wait until you start EATING again! I just can't let all this extra food go to waste!"

Matt, who was already done eating smiled, "But it is going to waist. Your waist is getting huge honey!"

"Again with the fat jokes. If you keep it up, I'm going to make you do the dishes."

"I know you're going to lick them clean," Matt replied as he got up to head to his office.

When moving day came, neither Matt or Annie were in any shape to actually pack and move anything. They weren't too concerned, they'd set aside enough money to pay for a moving company to pack and move everything under Annie's direction.

There was very little to actually move though. The new house had all new furniture. Matt's office was stocked with brand new, top of the line equipment, as was Annie's gym. They had very few mementos and decorations they were fond of as well. Most of the packing simply involved clothes that didn't really fit anyway. Matt and Annie were respectively looking forward to growing and shrinking into their old clothes.

Annie had kept the design of the house a secret from Matt. They had discussed everything they felt was important, and Matt had designed the office itself. He was looking forward to seeing his new home.

One thing that Matt noted about his new home was how much open space there was. The hallways had handrails, and were quite spacious. He remarked that you could probably drive a truck down them. Annie replied, "I thought of that, actually. One day we just might need a truck if you want to get out and get some fresh air!"

Everything was on the main floor, except for storage, the guest rooms and the residence for the live in help. 

"We'll have to get on hiring people soon." Annie told him. "Even if I was thin, I couldn't take care of this whole place by myself!"

The kitchen was spacious, and featured industrial sized appliances, massive amounts of storage, and a loading bay. Annie was particularly proud of that, "I've already worked out a service that'll come by once a week and stock the kitchen for us. The cooks will have to have some ordering experience."

"Cooks? More than one?" Matt seemed shocked.

"You don't think one man is going to be able to keep you fed day and night, do you?" Annie answered.

"How much do you think I'm going to eat?"

Annie's reply was a twinkle in her eye.

There were separate living room, home theatre and parlor. The parlor looked the most normal of the rooms. It was overly decorated for Matt's tastes, and while some of the furniture was heavy duty, a great deal of it was conventional. "This is where we'll entertain guests. They might want something that's not designed to seat an elephant."

"An elephant?"

"Well, yes. All your furniture is actually rated to hold the weight of an elephant."

"But, that must be tonnes!"

"Better safe than sorry, right?" The twinkle was still in Annie's eyes.

The living room and home theatre were more sparse. The furniture had a very industrial look to it, but Matt liked it. It seemed secure to him. The home theatre featured an expensive array of equipment that could all be controlled from a reclining couch in the centre of the room.

"I think I have my favorite room!" Matt was practically drooling at the thought of watching the latest movies.

"We haven't come to mine yet," countered Annie.

The tour continued. Matt took a moment to inspect his office. The chair was solid and comfortable, and everything was laid out just as he'd dreamed it. Everything was designed to adjust as his form changed. He could hardly wait to test it all out, but the rest of the home beckoned.

The gym was fairly large, containing a great deal of equipment. "I figure that our staff will need to keep fit when they're busy taking care of you," Annie pointed out.

The gym opened to an indoor pool. It wasn't gigantic, but it was certainly big enough for a few people to turn laps in, or just lounge around in. 

"I don't know that I've ever seen a ramp into a pool," Matt observed.

"When was the last time you climbed a ladder Matt?"

"But don't pools normally have stairs?"

"Mattie! When was the last time you climbed STAIRS!?"

He laughed, "Oh, right. I almost forgot we're fat."

The pool opened to an outside deck, which overlooked a verdant valley. There were large and small loungers arranged on the deck. The view was simply breathtaking.

"Finally," Annie said, "we come to MY favorite room: the bedroom". Like the other rooms it was spacious and sparse. There were two massive walk in closets, mirrors, bookshelves, but the central feature was the enormous bed. It looked sturdy and comfortable.

"Big enough to hold an elephant, right?" Matt smiled.

"Two, actually," the gleam shone in Annie's eye.

"Well, I think we should test it out." he scampered into the bed as quickly as he could.

"Are you calling me elephantine?" Annie laughed as she followed him.

"Not at all! I just know that you're hungry, and the sooner we do this, the sooner we can all get fed!"
- - - - - - 

The new house was working out better than Matt or Annie could have dreamed. It was like they had started a brand new life together, and everything seemed to be perfect.

Matt's office was easy for him to use. It was well equipped, it was well laid out and best of all it was comfortable. Matt could spend as much time at work as he wanted and he never got tired of it. His productivity went through the roof. His employees and clients all noticed that he was doing better work in less time.

When he was done working for the day, he happily went to his home theatre to watch TV or movies. He'd always been a bit of a couch potato, but now he felt like couch potato royalty! Anything he wanted to watch was projected huge and clear on the wall. He could be bathed in sound if he wanted to. Movies had never been more real. Sports were beyond 'being there'. Even the local news reports about a cat stuck in the tree were imbued with tremendous gravity.

The best part was that the house was built for him. Matt hadn't realised how cramped he'd felt in the apartment until coming to live in the wide open spaces. This was comfort for him. With comfort, his appetite returned. He was eating more than ever, and his appetite seemed to be growing every day.

Annie's life was going very well too. The nagging problems of daily life in a tiny apartment were gone. The stress of getting the house designed, built and furnished had melted away. She could see how perfect they had gotten everything, and seeing Matt's appetite gave her a surprisingly warm feeling.

She took to the full featured gym with trepidation. She hadn't realised how out of shape she'd become, a lot of her routine was simply impossible for her to accomplish. She vowed to spend her free time in the gym to get back into shape so she could take care of Matt better.

Taking care of Matt was her greatest thrill. With a maid taking care of laundry and cleaning duties, and a chef keeping the kitchen under control, Annie had a lot of time to dote on Matt. His office was fully stocked with snacks within his easy reach. She had a trolly to bring him lunch on. The home theatre was also well stocked. He often ate dinner, again brought by trolley in there, rather than the dining room.

Besides keeping him well fed, Annie kept his skin clean and soft. She massaged him all over at least twice a day with a variety of creams, butters and oils. She would massage him while he worked, and massage him while watching TV. She could barely keep her hands off him! He was so happy, it was infectious, making him happy made her so happy she could explode with it.

Their biggest joy was the new bedroom. The bed was massive, so they could finally sleep together without anyone being uncomfortable. The bed supported Matt's weight very well, and was also soft and supportive for Annie. Best of all, with so much room available, their sex life allowed for greater experimentation. 

The bedroom was also equipped to store snacks for Matt. Annie often brought him breakfast in bed with the trolley.

The biggest surprise was the pool. Annie had expected to use it for exercise, but she had long outgrown her bathing suit, so it went unused.

"What do you need a bathing suit for?" Matt asked one day when she lamented the unused pool.

"I can't swim naked now, can I?"

"Why not?" he asked. "Don't want me to see how much of a whale you've become?"

Annie's eyes twinkled, "You watch your mouth fat man! If anyone around here is a whale, it's you! They probably don't even make a bathing suit big enough for your fat ass!"

Matt laughed, "Everything is designed to hold an elephant around here. And yet I can't even get swim trunks! Well, if you're not going to use the pool, I will."

He promptly stripped down and waddled to the pool.

He slowly walked down the ramp, adjusting to the water. It was a little cold. He realized it had been years since he'd actually been in water. He sometimes had showers, though he preferred Annie's sponge baths. When his belly first hit the water it shocked him to have the weight lifted off. He moved completely into the water, and discovered a new sensation of his fat floating!

Matt instantly fell in love with this new sensation and the pool became his new play place. He could float for hours, with Annie bringing him a raft of snacks to keep him full. They also found other advantages to having both of their heavy bodies rendered weightless...


----------

